# Job offer from canada.



## snjvbhalla (Jan 28, 2015)

I am planning to settle in canada through skilled workers programme. If i manage to get some job offer in any field even if it does not match my qualification.will it help me in getting my PR of particular province through express entry.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

snjvbhalla said:


> I am planning to settle in canada through skilled workers programme. If i manage to get some job offer in any field even if it does not match my qualification.will it help me in getting my PR of particular province through express entry.


With a Job offer you also have to have a positive LMIA. 


You stand no chance of getting that if your qualifications and/or experience do not match the offer. the company can just as easily hire a candian or permanent resident with the same criteria.


----------

